# DTRPG issue with older stuff



## jmucchiello (Dec 12, 2022)

I was trying to view the old Four Color to Fantasy book on DTRPG but clicking on it takes me to the DTRPG logout page. Thought you might want to know.


----------



## jmucchiello (Dec 12, 2022)

Nevermind. It was a DT issue.


----------

